# Wich style of kung-fu should I choose?



## ChasserHUN (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi there!

I want to learn kung-fu. I don't want to compete or anything like that. Just for self defense and discipline.

I took 2 wing chun lessons with one of my friends. I liked it, but he said it was a bit difficult for him at first. He took kyokoushin karate like 10 years ago and compared it to that. I didn't learn any martial arts as of now. He said we should check out other styles of kung-fu too.

There are Ch'ang Dung Sheng Shaolinf Kung Fu, Xing Yi Quan Shaolin Kung Fu, and there are a few other Wing Chun schools as well. I tried to read upon them. Usually what I find is that win chun os more straight forward and easier to master than shaolin kung-fu.

What are your opinions on theese styles? Wich is the easiest to master, and wich is the most effective in your opinion?

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Buka (Jun 27, 2021)

Welcome to Martial Talk, ChasserHUN.

Here's what you should do. Visit any schools near enough to you that you'll actually be able to go to on a regular basis.

Watch some classes there, not so much the techniques, as you're really not familiar with them right now. Watch how the instructors interact and teach the students, how the students train etc.

Do this a few times, there will probably be different students on different days, maybe different instructors or assistant instructors.

Whichever school you think you would feel more comfortable going to, give it a try. If you can say to yourself, "I think I could go here" that's a great start.

If you do join, don't sign any contracts.  And if a school won't let you watch any classes ever, leave immediately.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 27, 2021)

ChasserHUN said:


> There are Ch'ang Dung Sheng Shaolinf Kung Fu,


GM Chang Dung Sheng was a Muslim. His MA has nothing to do with the Buddhism Shaolin temple.


----------



## ChasserHUN (Jun 27, 2021)

I actually liked the two win chun classes I took with my friend. He didn't like it that much, because he said it seemed difficult, and he didn't like the instructor that much. We wanted to start training together from scratch. That's why I'm asking, because he wants to check out more. I am ok with checking out other classes as well, but I don't think they will be that much easier.


----------



## ChasserHUN (Jun 27, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> GM Chang Dung Sheng was a Muslim. His MA has nothing to do with the Buddhism Shaolin temple.
> 
> That's weird, becuase they advertise it as shaloin kung-fu


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 27, 2021)

Do you have their website?


----------



## ChasserHUN (Jun 27, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Do you have their website?


It is in hungarian, I don't think you would undestand it sadly, but here ya go





__





						Főoldal - SKAH Pécs Sportegyesület
					

Test




					skahpecs.hu
				







__





						Főoldal - Középút Harcművészeti Egyetem
					






					kozeputharcmuveszetiegyetem.hu
				











						Wing Tsun Kung-Fu Pécs-Kertváros
					

Hatékony önvédelmi technikát szeretnél tanulni? Nálunk ezt jó hangulatban és fantasztikus csapatban teheted meg! Gyere el egy edzésünkre!



					www.kungfupecs.hu


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 27, 2021)

Welcome to Mt chasserHun 

1st if you wanna learn kung fu find a martial arts that fit u and if they have a kung fu class go for it.

2nd observe the instructor the way they teach to see if their good

3 observe the student on how they practice 

4th ask how much it cost


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 27, 2021)

ChasserHUN said:


> That's weird, becuase they advertise it as shaloin kung-fu







__





						Chang Dongsheng - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*Chang Dongsheng* (1908–1986) was a Hui martial artist.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 27, 2021)

ChasserHUN said:


> It is in hungarian, I don't think you would undestand it sadly, but here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chang Tung Sheng -> Hwang Ching-Zeng (Germany) -> that school.

This make sense now. My SC brother Hwang Ching-Zeng brought Shaolin MA into that system.


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU (Jun 29, 2021)

ChasserHUN said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I want to learn kung-fu. I don't want to compete or anything like that. Just for self defense and discipline.
> 
> ...


I have been teaching my version of American Kenpo for fifty years. I still am fast and strong. I looked around years ago for a style. Only when I gave up for a while, that one day I stumbled across American Kenpo. I earned black belt in Tracy Kenpo and then American Kenpo.  Try different styles and then pick one that you enjoy doing and that seems to give you the most in self defense. I look for best self defense for my height and one that interests me. I'm 5'2" and in my younger years, I had to use Kenp several times and it was very effective! So try styles out for a couple of months and then stick to one you like.  Good luck!
Sifu
Puyallup


----------



## zenfrog (Jun 29, 2021)

ChasserHUN said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I want to learn kung-fu. I don't want to compete or anything like that. Just for self defense and discipline.
> 
> ...


I would say find a teacher you feel comfortable with. The material they teach should have realistic defense applications. Do the best with what your area has to offer. It should be enjoyable and make you happy. Good luck on your search!


----------



## drop bear (Jun 29, 2021)

ChasserHUN said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I want to learn kung-fu. I don't want to compete or anything like that. Just for self defense and discipline.
> 
> ...



Go watch the sparring. That will be the easiest way to understand if they are able to apply their martial arts in any sort of real terms.

And that will be the best indication as to whether their system can be mastered easily or not.

You will also see how their guys perform under pressure. Which will give an indication of their levels of discipline.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 29, 2021)

drop bear said:


> Go watch the sparring. That will be the easiest way to understand if they are able to apply their martial arts in any sort of real terms.
> 
> And that will be the best indication as to whether their system can be mastered easily or not.


Hate to agree with you on this one.  But I would even say look for videos of [Insert Kung fu system] sparring.  This will give you some idea about the system over all across schools.  But definitely, for a specific school, show up on their sparring day and see if anyone in the school has reached the applications level.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 29, 2021)

drop bear said:


> Go watch the sparring. That will be the easiest way to understand if they are able to apply their martial arts in any sort of real terms.
> 
> And that will be the best indication as to whether their system can be mastered easily or not.
> 
> You will also see how their guys perform under pressure. Which will give an indication of their levels of discipline.


Subtle lol 
"Watch the sparring"

At a Kung Fu school.

And don't forget to pet the unicorn you see on the way home as well.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 29, 2021)

Martial D said:


> Subtle lol
> "Watch the sparring"
> 
> At a Kung Fu school.
> ...



He might stumble on to some sanda guys or something.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 30, 2021)

drop bear said:


> He might stumble on to some sanda guys or something.


You would be surprised with what you find in a Kung Fu school.  It seems that Kung Fu is often a 2nd or 3rd stop for people who have trained in other systems.  Even with me, Kung Fu wasn't the first martial art I learned.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 30, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> You would be surprised with what you find in a Kung Fu school.  It seems that Kung Fu is often a 2nd or 3rd stop for people who have trained in other systems.  Even with me, Kung Fu wasn't the first martial art I learned.


I never would have thought of it that way, but now that you mention it, me too.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 30, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> I never would have thought of it that way, but now that you mention it, me too.


I'm going to sign Drop Bear up for class at the Jow Ga school near him.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 30, 2021)

drop bear said:


> He might stumble on to some sanda guys or something.


Almost every non-tai chi CMA school near me (including the one that I did tai chi at for a time) have on their website schedule "sanda" or "sparring class". I've got no idea how legitimate it is, but they all at least have it. If I were OP, I'd want to see one or two of their regular classes, along with one or two of those classes to see A) how the stuff is being taught, and B) can they actually apply it.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 30, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> I'm going to sign Drop Bear up for class at the Jow Ga school near him.


I would be surprised if there is one within a thousand ks of me.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 30, 2021)

drop bear said:


> I would be surprised if there is one within a thousand ks of me.


I can't recall where in Australia you're at (I'm thinking one of the schools you linked was in Brisbane), but if I'm wrong and you're near syndey- there's a school in Sydney for Jow Ga.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 30, 2021)

@drop bear @JowGaWolf If I was right about Brisbane-found this school in Brisbane. Looks to be Jowga kung fu. About Us | Lam Tu Luan Kung Fu School

They mention a sparring workout-but misspell sparring (unless it's spelled differently over yonder).


----------



## drop bear (Jun 30, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> @drop bear @JowGaWolf If I was right about Brisbane-found this school in Brisbane. Looks to be Jowga kung fu. About Us | Lam Tu Luan Kung Fu School
> 
> They mention a sparring workout-but misspell sparring (unless it's spelled differently over yonder).



I will have a look this afternoon.


----------



## ChasserHUN (Jun 30, 2021)

Some say on other sites and Wing Chun is more practical nowdays, shaloin is more for shoe off, others say that wing chun misses a lot of good things.
By the way this is the main site for the Chang Dung Shang site


			SKAH
		


I liked the two wing chun classes, but gonna check out this one as well, and decide wich I like better.


----------



## Koryuhoka (Aug 18, 2021)

ChasserHUN said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I want to learn kung-fu. I don't want to compete or anything like that. Just for self defense and discipline.
> 
> ...


If I was looking for a Chinese art to study, I would investigate the Chang Dongsheng school. He was one of my Teacher's Teacher. My teacher was his assistant for a while teaching at the police(I believe it was police) academy. The Chang Dongsheng school is known for excellent kung fu. Grand Master Chang was undefeated in his art. I would hope this branch holds high standards.

The Jow Ga school looks legit, too.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 18, 2021)

Koryuhoka said:


> I would investigate the Chang Dongsheng school. He was one of my Teacher's Teacher. My teacher was his assistant for a while teaching at the police(I believe it was police) academy.


May I ask who is your teacher?


----------



## Koryuhoka (Aug 18, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> May I ask who is your teacher?


David Lin


----------

